
Hornet: High-Speed Onion Routing at the Network Layer - bn7t
https://arxiv.org/abs/1507.05724
======
bn7t
Analysis of HORNET (and Sphinx):
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.13772](https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.13772)

~~~
haarts
Is there a way to find papers citing the original?

~~~
lwhsiao
Google Scholar has a "Cited By" feature that is pretty good.

------
mikece
I have to admit I don’t know much about Tor/Onion routing beyond “the dark web
lives there” — where is a good starter guide to legitimate things to do/find
on Onion routed sites (in the same vein that BitTorrent for distributing
free/open source software is perfectly legitimate)?

~~~
kuroguro
Anything that needs a higher degree of anonymity - some legitimate uses may be
whistle-blowing, protest organizing, preventing an oppressive govt from spying
on you etc. Reporters or agents in foreign countries might find it useful as
well.

I can't think of a legitimate casual use off the top of my head tho. It may
change if hornet provides decent speeds as tor is notoriously slow for most
things.

~~~
derefr
Legitimate use: ordering from an online pharmacy, something that that is legal
in your own country, and legal in the source country, but not legal (or just
prescription-only) in the US, so there are all sorts of import restrictions
every other country enforces for the US’s sake just in order to avoid being
party to transshipment to the US.

(And, usually, you have to buy such things with cryptocurrency, too, even
though they’re perfectly legal both for you to buy and for them to sell; the
product’s scheduled status in the US translates to no payment processor [all
US-based] being willing to work with the supplier.)

Try buying e.g. Russian-produced pharmaceuticals from Canada without Tor; I’ll
wait :)

~~~
1996
Another legitimate use related to your usecase: check crypto conversion rates
without disclosing your interest (as some people and some countries have a
negative view about crypto):
[http://4vhxreysjshbfrib.onion/](http://4vhxreysjshbfrib.onion/)

------
gaogao
(2015)

